# Stoeger 3500 opinion?



## pitbull (Jun 13, 2011)

Whats your thoughts on the stoeger 3500? Im thinking about purchasing one but want to hear something other than what the dealers are saying. Which of coarse is always good. Are they correct?


----------



## CraigM (Jun 13, 2011)

So far I like mine.  Has cycled everything but 7/8 oz sporting clay loads.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 13, 2011)

I like mine alot so far, will know more this coming duck season. Smoked a good longbeard with it this spring

Check out this thread......http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=606776&highlight


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 13, 2011)

I have had two friends that bought them trying to save a little money on a gun they jammed all the time and were all around pieces of junk they later sold the guns and each of them bought benellis and havent had any problems since you can find a used benelli or beretta for the price of that stoger and the end of the day like anything else you get what you pay for


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 13, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> I have had two friends that bought them trying to save a little money on a gun they jammed all the time and were all around pieces of junk they later sold the guns and each of them bought benellis and havent had any problems since you can find a used benelli or beretta for the price of that stoger and the end of the day like anything else you get what you pay for



The 3500 or the 2000? I've got a 2000 with 500+ rounds through it and have had zero failures shooting light loads, steel and turkey loads.


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 13, 2011)

No offense...but this is completely opposite of 100% of the official reviews of this weapon. Not saying it aint true, but it's entirely unlikely that two people had jamming issues with this gun.


I bought mine after extensive research and it all has held true to this point....no problems whatsoever so far. Took 2 turkeys this season and it shot beautifully with 2.75, 3, and 3.5s.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a 2000 as well, have shot tons of shells through it, and have never had any issues whatsoever.

Shoots just as good as my hunting buddy's Benelli SBEII and Beretta Xtrema.


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 13, 2011)

I was speaking on behalf of what I have seen when its 15 degrees outside why buy a new kia when you could buy a used lexus?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 13, 2011)

not a problem with mine either. hunting 15 degrees in duck weather or 90 on a dove field. shooting #2's or light dove load. great guns for the $.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 13, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> I was speaking on behalf of what I have seen when its 15 degrees outside why buy a new kia when you could buy a used lexus?


 
Why buy a used lexus when you could buy a new kia?


----------



## madrabbit (Jun 14, 2011)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> Why buy a used lexus when you could buy a new kia?



with a warranty too....


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 14, 2011)

Here ya go!

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/21409/stoeger_m3500_12_gauge_lnib


----------



## Fingerling (Jun 14, 2011)

I love my M3500, have had zero problems out of it. I'm not easy on guns and this one has stood up very well so far. No problems cycling any loads so far for me and we shoot trap at least twice a week. It's done everything I've asked of it. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 14, 2011)

I have seen and hear different problems with this gun. Some of them you have pour parts replacement.  They change the modles and parts are hard to find. Friends have had problems and sold them and bought other brands. A lot of people that use this brand of guns, owned a pump first, a pump you dont have to clean as much. These guns you do, all autos are that way.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 14, 2011)

I've heard and witnessed both good and bad on the gun. Had a friend that loved his and in the same blind another guy that named his "boom click". I think with all brands a lemon or two will exscape quality control. I just think the percentage that does is higher in "sister" companies because of their tolerances of specs are more lenient allowing for a much lower cost.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 15, 2011)

*Guns are like women*

You either got a good or a bad one. Dont matter what kind. Some will be great and some you will wish you never spent any money on it.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure everyone is on the same page, the OP is talking of Stoegers new 3500 model, this gun has been available for sale for about 5-6 months now. The older model was the M2000 which did have alot of mixed reviews.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 15, 2011)

Every guns reviews are great in the first five to six months. ecspecially when it comes out when the only birds being shot are turkeys. I'll wait untill after waterfowl season to check in on the reviews. I was speaking in reference to the brand or "sister" or lower ended shot guns as a hole. The M3500 is still a stoeger is it not. If you think those sister company hold there product to same scrutiny or that they come off the same line as the ones carrying the benelli name your sadly mistaken. My point was you CAN get the greatest gun you've ever shot from a sister company, but you will hear about and have more lemons get out and circulate because of the lower tolerances and slacker QC. That being said if i think my gun is the greatest thing since sliced bread i may tell people about it when it comes up but if i get one of those lemons, I'm telling everyone.


----------



## brobi9 (Jun 15, 2011)

I love mine. Flawless in 2 trips of skeet shooting... I knw thats not much but ive only had it a couple of weeks


----------



## River Rambler (Jun 15, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> Every guns reviews are great in the first five to six months. ecspecially when it comes out when the only birds being shot are turkeys. I'll wait untill after waterfowl season to check in on the reviews. I was speaking in reference to the brand or "sister" or lower ended shot guns as a hole. The M3500 is still a stoeger is it not. If you think those sister company hold there product to same scrutiny or that they come off the same line as the ones carrying the benelli name your sadly mistaken. My point was you CAN get the greatest gun you've ever shot from a sister company, but you will hear about and have more lemons get out and circulate because of the lower tolerances and slacker QC. That being said if i think my gun is the greatest thing since sliced bread i may tell people about it when it comes up but if i get one of those lemons, I'm telling everyone.



I'm sorry, but you are wrong. I don't believe Benelli's lower end model is any different that the Stoeger upper end model beyond finish, materials, and aesthetics. Technology is the same.... period. Read the reviews. Read Benelli reps talking about the Stoeger. The feel, aesthetics, and a measure of refinement is the only difference, NOT the technology. It's common sense- they wouldn't drag down their name by making something that was fundamentally flawed. Unrefined? Yes. 
At this point in my life, I don't care about my shotgun being refined. Don't knock it because you bought something else.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a 2000, and traded it for a Remington 887 nitro mag pump. I loved it but in extreme cold weather, it would not load from the bottom. I bought mine the very first year it came out. My uncle bought his 2 weeks after I bought mine and has had zero problems with em.  I think the earlier models were more problem prone than the newer ones. I also talked to Benelli reps and they said that they listened to all the complaints and tried to fix em on the 3500. I may try one again someday, but I'm partial to pumps. Never had one faile me. Even when used as a paddle during duck season.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 15, 2011)

No I didn't knock it. Read it again without a chip on your shoulder. Do you hear about the same issues as often with benelli? Even their lower end. I think not. Specs are the same you say, maybe so but tolerances of those specs are not. Would I own a stoeger? Yes but not if I could afford a benelli. JMO


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 15, 2011)

if stoeger technology is as good as a benelli why is the price different?  I have witnessed personally stoegers flaws there is a reason they are cheap just like mossbergs or tarus pistols sorry if this hurts your feelings about what you bought at walmart. At the end of the day if you want quality you have to pay for it.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2011)

You can't buy stoeger at wal mart. What about Remington, is it a low end gun?  You can buy it a wlly world.  and yes, I've seen benelli's jam up too. Just can't see paying twice as much for a semi auto that is just a name brand. The biggest arguement for nelli owners is " the inertia system is flawles. and you don't have to change o rings. I can buy a dozen O rings for 20 bucks and they will last me 50 yrs or more.  So let me see, hmmm, a remington for 550, or a nelli for 1500. even with replacing O rings, it just seems like a status thing to spend 3 times as much for a gun that in the end will kill the ducks just as dead.   Same with the Nova, I mean is it really built better than a Mossberg, or Remington 870. Yet it's 100 to 150 bucks higher.  just seems like a marketing tool. "hey look I got a Benelli, now I'm a real duck hunter".   LOL  that's just funny.


----------



## Jaker (Jun 15, 2011)

I wouldn't own a stoeger, too many lemons imo. My way of thinkin, through personal experiences, is that if your gonna buy a duck gun, buy a pump, unless you go with a highend auto. a mossberg 935 or a stoeger, are not quality autos, yes a lot of them work flawlessly, but there are a high percentage that don't. sorry but I shoot a 887 (used to shoot a 835), because I have been there and done that with cheap auto guns, I have complete confidence in pumps, with autos I don't, especially when I have, and have seen those guns go click....


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 16, 2011)

*Been doin this a bunch of years*



emusmacker said:


> You can't buy stoeger at wal mart. What about Remington, is it a low end gun?  You can buy it a wlly world.  and yes, I've seen benelli's jam up too. Just can't see paying twice as much for a semi auto that is just a name brand. The biggest arguement for nelli owners is " the inertia system is flawles. and you don't have to change o rings. I can buy a dozen O rings for 20 bucks and they will last me 50 yrs or more.  So let me see, hmmm, a remington for 550, or a nelli for 1500. even with replacing O rings, it just seems like a status thing to spend 3 times as much for a gun that in the end will kill the ducks just as dead.   Same with the Nova, I mean is it really built better than a Mossberg, or Remington 870. Yet it's 100 to 150 bucks higher.  just seems like a marketing tool. "hey look I got a Benelli, now I'm a real duck hunter".   LOL  that's just funny.



Back in the day The Winchesters and the Browning A5 was the way to go. Poor guys like me carried an 870. Then Winchester went to Japan and so did Browning. The Brownings were alway made overseas. Now the old Remiington Model 11 was the same gun as the A5. I have seen them come and go. The Nellies are good guns. I tried one for a while and it just did not work for me. I shoot an 1187. It is ok. But I always have an 870 close by. I use to say that Remington made the best shotgun,870 and the worst,1100. I have been shooting an 870 since I got rid of my Marlin bolt action and I owned a Marlin 120 which was a good pump. I have owned the Smith and Wessson 1000. I think that if you are happy with what you shoot I am happy for you. But I am still shooting an 870. unlike most of you folks I have seen some combat in south east asia. We had model 97 Wins and 870s. to day in the sand box. Marines and Soldiers are carry 870s to breach doors.What is the 870, I will tell you what 870 is .It is combat proven and it has  a proven record in the duck blind, deer stand , police car, and attached to a combat Soldier or Marnes war gear.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 16, 2011)

All auto's will and can jam. The 870 in one form or another has been around as long as it has because of it's near perfect simplicity and for that reason will continue to be around. I carried one during my service and never found a hinged door that it wouldn't open. Like it or not in the world of autos there is a difference and it is beyond status. I'm not going to knock someone for buying the best they can afford whatever it is. I personaly shoot a pump shotgun that's what i prefer. My point was simply this by the best you can afford, and in the world of auto shotguns that's triple B benelli, browning, beretta. Are there other great guns out there? Sure but you get much more than fit and finish extra with the higher end guns. Milling and machining specs are on the blue prints for any shotgun prior to it ever hitting the stores. The higher end guns have much lower mil tolerances of those specs, leaving a lot less room for error. This isn't a case of keeping up with the Jone's or downing the working man, heck i am the working man part of the reason i shoot a pump. If you ask my opinion on auto's its simply this buy the best you can afford, looking hard at those B's, but not at the cost of putting groceries on your table.


----------



## Jaker (Jun 16, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> All auto's will and can jam. The 870 in one form or another has been around as long as it has because of it's near perfect simplicity and for that reason will continue to be around. I carried one during my service and never found a hinged door that it wouldn't open. Like it or not in the world of autos there is a difference and it is beyond status. I'm not going to knock someone for buying the best they can afford whatever it is. I personaly shoot a pump shotgun that's what i prefer. My point was simply this by the best you can afford, and in the world of auto shotguns that's triple B benelli, browning, beretta. Are there other great guns out there? Sure but you get much more than fit and finish extra with the higher end guns. Milling and machining specs are on the blue prints for any shotgun prior to it ever hitting the stores. The higher end guns have much lower mil tolerances of those specs, leaving a lot less room for error. This isn't a case of keeping up with the Jone's or downing the working man, heck i am the working man part of the reason i shoot a pump. If you ask my opinion on auto's its simply this buy the best you can afford, looking hard at those B's, but not at the cost of putting groceries on your table.



I agree except I would also add the sx3 to that list.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 16, 2011)

*Good job Scotty*



Scottyhardison said:


> All auto's will and can jam. The 870 in one form or another has been around as long as it has because of it's near perfect simplicity and for that reason will continue to be around. I carried one during my service and never found a hinged door that it wouldn't open. Like it or not in the world of autos there is a difference and it is beyond status. I'm not going to knock someone for buying the best they can afford whatever it is. I personaly shoot a pump shotgun that's what i prefer. My point was simply this by the best you can afford, and in the world of auto shotguns that's triple B benelli, browning, beretta. Are there other great guns out there? Sure but you get much more than fit and finish extra with the higher end guns. Milling and machining specs are on the blue prints for any shotgun prior to it ever hitting the stores. The higher end guns have much lower mil tolerances of those specs, leaving a lot less room for error. This isn't a case of keeping up with the Jone's or downing the working man, heck i am the working man part of the reason i shoot a pump. If you ask my opinion on auto's its simply this buy the best you can afford, looking hard at those B's, but not at the cost of putting groceries on your table.


 Perfect example. Scotty is dead on.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 16, 2011)

What's a "lower end model" Benelli??


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2011)

A stoeger is a "lower end model benelli.

Also, I agree with Killer Elite and Jaker, I shoot an 870 (0% of the time I'm duck hunting. The other 5% I hunt with an 887 and an 1187.  But when it comes to reliability and ease of use, I ALWAYS grab the 870. May start shooting the 887 more, but when mine broke last yr during a goose hunt and I was forced to watch my buddies hunt while I called, it kinda put a bad taste in my mouith. But this is a new gun and I'll give it 1 more chance. But I'll always have the 870 close at hand.


----------



## Jaker (Jun 16, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> A stoeger is a "lower end model benelli.
> 
> Also, I agree with Killer Elite and Jaker, I shoot an 870 (0% of the time I'm duck hunting. The other 5% I hunt with an 887 and an 1187.  But when it comes to reliability and ease of use, I ALWAYS grab the 870. May start shooting the 887 more, but when mine broke last yr during a goose hunt and I was forced to watch my buddies hunt while I called, it kinda put a bad taste in my mouith. But this is a new gun and I'll give it 1 more chance. But I'll always have the 870 close at hand.




exactly what i'm sayin, I've seen plenty of autos quit workin under tough conditions, or maybe just randomly, but my pump guns always fire. Heck, even this past year, I occassionally shot a M2, which is a great gun, but always had a pump in the boat as back up. 

One of the funniest moments I've seen out of a duck blind, was 2 years ago, myself and two buddies were hunting in arkansas, the ducks were dropping in one after another, and one of my buddies started cussin, I couldn't figure out wat was wrong with him, until he started yellin that his gun wouldn't shoot, he got so mad he tackled the seat in the front of his boat and ripped it out of the bottom. after he calmed down, I handed him the ol trusty 835($250 used) and grabbed his browning maxus($1300), I then proceeded to let him shoot my gun, while i fixed his, turns out his action and trigger was all froze up. funniest thiing ive seen, him tacklin that seat.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> if stoeger technology is as good as a benelli why is the price different?  I have witnessed personally stoegers flaws there is a reason they are cheap just like mossbergs or tarus pistols sorry if this hurts your feelings about what you bought at walmart. At the end of the day if you want quality you have to pay for it.



Price is different because the Stoeger is a Benelli design that is made at a factory in Turkey and doesn't have the fit and finish of the Benelli line. Hence the lower cost. 

However, the Stoeger is just as good at bringing the birds down in capable hands. I guess it all depends on what you choose to own and shoot based on your cirmustances.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes it is cheaper, but like a rep said, if Beretta puts it's name on it, it's gonna be torture tested same as berettas. I have no problem with a semi auto, but I just like the feel of a pump. easy to work on in the blind or to loan to a friend who's semi auto has froze up.


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 16, 2011)

to each there own  at the end of the day beretta and benelli wouldnt still be in business selling there guns at the prices that they do (they go up every year it seems) if we the consumer didnt think it was worth what they charge for it. i completely agree on the 870 as i have one also although i would never shoot ducks with it as 3.5s kick like a mule out of it


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 17, 2011)

Get youa a good kick pad, and the inertia system kicks like a mule too. Plus, I don't shoot 3.5 in shells. There's no doubt that nelli and beretta are great guns, but so are Remingtons, the oldest gun maker in the world. 

Seeriously, do you honestly think that a Nova is better built than an 870?  But why is it so much more expensive.?


----------



## Fingerling (Jun 17, 2011)

The 3500 comes with a recoil reducer for when you shoot those big loads.


----------



## Jaker (Jun 17, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Yes it is cheaper, but like a rep said, if Beretta puts it's name on it, it's gonna be torture tested same as berettas. I have no problem with a semi auto, but I just like the feel of a pump. easy to work on in the blind or to loan to a friend who's semi auto has froze up.



so ur saying that because beretta owns stoeger, benelli, and franchi that they are all equal guns? not exactly, atleast not in my opinion, you look at customer reviews, and benelli and beretta have much higher reviews than stoeger, why? well cuz they are made better, stoeger is a cheap version of a benelli, if they work then they work just as good as a benelli, but they happen to not work a lot more often than products made by their brother companies beretta and benelli. The reason they continue to sell them is because they are an economical auto shotgun, not because they are made as good. just my opinion


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 17, 2011)

No I'm not saying they are just as good, but they're not junk either, Beretta Holdings Inc would not put their name on a product that was junk. But i still that Benelli is ioverrated and aren't that much better than the lower priced Remingtons. Just my opinion.  

Is a Lexus that much better than a Toyota. Or a Range Rover better than a Suburban?  I think that there atre many people that buy a benelli and think that they have automatically become a duck killer. The gun is only as good as the shooter.

I know a guy that goes to Texas quail hunting every year. He is good enough that he can drop 3 birds on a covey rise. He used to do it with a Reminton 1100, he bought a Benelli Montefeltro and brags about how good his gun is, my thing is this. If he was killin birds with his old "cheap" gun, then really how much better is that Benelli. Hard to justify the difference in price. Not everyone wants to go dove hunting in Argentina.


----------



## Jaker (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree that the gun does not matter nearly as much as the shooter, but facts are if the gun goes "click" nobody is gonna kill a bird. Now, I own cheap pump guns for waterfowl hunting, so I'm definately not on the benelli bandwagon, in fact, I would not buy a benelli if I had the money, I would buy a maxus or sx3. and I agree that remingtons are great guns, specifically the 870 and older 1187. Their price can't be beat and I wasn't comparing a beretta or benelli with them, I was comparing them with stoeger. The difference between a stoeger and benelli in customer reviews is huge, and while the gun doesn't make you a duck slayer, it will hurt your ability to kill ducks If it doesn't fire. unless your good enough to smack em with the stock lol


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 17, 2011)

That is correct, it's hard to kill ducks or anything for that matter if the gun doesn't fire.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jun 17, 2011)

Emu, how's it going by the way? The only difference between the nova and the 870 that warrant the price difference for some would be that the 870 all be it a great gun is pretty much pull from box and shoot any adjustments to the gun ie cheek weld and alignment must be done by the shooter. This is fine if a lower profiled gun fits you. Now for me I'm 6'4 245 lbs longer neck and arms and when I pull up a bead with an 870 I see a lot of rib I can't adjust this gun I have to adjust me. Now with a benelli nova or super nova it will come with riser shims and left, right angalation shims. Now that was worth the difference for me personally. Now for the about $140.00 extra you also find a noticable difference in felt recoil. Not only that but the nova's direction recoil has significantly reduced the amount of barrel rise which will aloy for quicker acquisition of your second shot. Granted I didn't pay the difference I bought mine second hand. But in my case I would have. 

Has anyone else noticed that this horse we are beating is dead or is it just me.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 17, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> Has anyone else noticed that this horse we are beating is dead or is it just me.


 

No it ain't just you.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 18, 2011)

*I like this subject*

I wana here what everybody thinks guys. The first pump gun that was good was a Winchester model 1897. Designed by John Browning, Next it was the Model 1912. John Browning. At about the same time in autos we had the Remmington model 11  Recoil operated,John Browning. Back to pumps Ithaca(SP) model 1937 , Now a days Browning BPS ,John Browning. Now Remington had a pump I dont know the model but it was called the corn shucker. Auto about this time was the Remmington 1148 Recoil operated and the Browning A5 which is the same as the Remmington model 11. Next came the 1100. Savage also made a version of the Rem 11 and the A5. Later Winchester came out with the Super X1 ( Same action as the Supoer x 3 and Browning Gold) to fill the void for that the Model 12 left open when they stoped production of the Model 12. Then came the 870 some where in time the 870 and the model 12 fought for first placed. Later Smith and wesson autos and pumps. Marlin made the model 120(Great gun) which you could get a barrel length from 28 inch  to a 40 inch full. Yes I said 40 inch full choke barrel. Then came the BPS another great gun( same as the model 37) that you could get in a 28 gauge to a 10 gauge. Now I have a 10 Gauge BPS pump that I do shot from time to time. Now Browning and Remmington make 10 gauge autos. 10 gauge is like swingin a cross tie. Thats my 2 cents Guys.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 18, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> Emu, how's it going by the way? The only difference between the nova and the 870 that warrant the price difference for some would be that the 870 all be it a great gun is pretty much pull from box and shoot any adjustments to the gun ie cheek weld and alignment must be done by the shooter. This is fine if a lower profiled gun fits you. Now for me I'm 6'4 245 lbs longer neck and arms and when I pull up a bead with an 870 I see a lot of rib I can't adjust this gun I have to adjust me. Now with a benelli nova or super nova it will come with riser shims and left, right angalation shims. Now that was worth the difference for me personally. Now for the about $140.00 extra you also find a noticable difference in felt recoil. Not only that but the nova's direction recoil has significantly reduced the amount of barrel rise which will aloy for quicker acquisition of your second shot. Granted I didn't pay the difference I bought mine second hand. But in my case I would have.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that this horse we are beating is dead or is it just me.



Everything is going great Scotty, just waitng for Goose season to get here.

Yea I understand what you're saying about the LOP of the shotguns, and unfortunately the Remmy's don't offer adjustments. But I still don't see the shims costing THAT much difference in price. I guarantee that if Remington offered shim kits the *&) would still be cheaper than the Nova.  I'M NOT KNOCKING THE NOVA, i'VE SHOT SEVERAL AND THEY ARE GREAT GUNS, BUT THE RECOIL ISSUE IS OPPOSITE WITH ME. aLSO rEMINGTON OFFERS A NEW RECOIL PAD THAT DRASTICALLY REDUCES RECOIL.  My 887 nitro mag has one and 3.5 in shells kick like 3 in shells. So I think they have the recoil problem down, just do wish they would offer a shim kit.

It just seems to me that most guys that shoot Benelli's kinda seem to smirk or look down on Remington guys and act like they have a better gun because it cost more. with over 10 million sold world wide, can't argue with success.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 18, 2011)

Btw, yes it's a dead issue, and I'm not trying to argue I just never understood the price difference. same thing with Browning. Hard to buy a Japanese made gun that is that much higher priced than a proven American made gun. Yes I am a Remington homer I guess.


----------



## pitbull (Jun 19, 2011)

I really appreciate everyone's opinion on this. I haven't found anyone that has one and I'm hoping to find someone because I would love to shoot it for myself. Either the way if I get a chance to shoot one or not I think I'm going to get the stoeger. It seems to be an overall better deal to go with a $600 gun that seems to be as good or close enough as good as gun than an $1800 one.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 19, 2011)

Look at it this way, you can buy 3 of those guns for the price of one. I think you're making a good decision. Even if you have problems with it in several years, Stoeger is good at making their products good. Then you still have money left for a hunting trip or gear.


----------



## Jaker (Jun 19, 2011)

pitbull said:


> I really appreciate everyone's opinion on this. I haven't found anyone that has one and I'm hoping to find someone because I would love to shoot it for myself. Either the way if I get a chance to shoot one or not I think I'm going to get the stoeger. It seems to be an overall better deal to go with a $600 gun that seems to be as good or close enough as good as gun than an $1800 one.



CraigM has one that he would probably let you shoot, and as far as it bein as good, well, I would not say that, but if you are dead set against getting a reliable pump, then yes it is just as good as any other cheap auto.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> Has anyone else noticed that this horse we are beating is dead or is it just me.



Scotty you are dead on. My gun is better than your gun. Sounds like when we were in school. My is better than yours. The never ending debate.
Good luck pitbull

good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 19, 2011)

If you want to be cheap just buy a 870 and be done with it they are twice the gun than anything with a stoeger name on it


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 20, 2011)

Not trying to say my gun is better, just that MY OPINION is that the Benelli pumps and auto loaders are over priced. Scotty made a great statement about the shim kits and the price, but the Stoeger p350 also has the shim kit and it's alot cheaper. I was just pointing out the fact that Pitbull can get a reliable gun that's proven itself for years for half the price. I think Nelli's are good guns, they better be with the price tag they have.   

I like Remington 870's, and they have never failed me, also had a Stoeger 2000 that I had an issue with. Went duck hunting with a guy that was shooting a Benelli SBE, and it jammed and misfired twice. So I was just saying that if you're going to get a gun that has the possibility to jam, why not just pay half price for one?  that's all. I'm not trying to argue with Scotty, or anyone else, unless some act like Remington is a cheap gun. The price tag doesn't make the gun. The 870 has proven that.


----------

